# What about masks?



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

The other post about hearing got me thinking, how many guys wear any masks? I've never been big into all this safety gear, being old school and already having lost hearing due to rock'n'roll and construction. BUT - I just spent almost 2 weeks in the hospital with pneumonia. They couldn't say exactly where i got it, but it kept coming up about my work (remodeling) and lack of respiratory protection.. i remember getting a faceful of overhead drywall in my face a month ago, maybe that was it, or a dozen other things i do every day??? Anyway, this has been miserable and I have always been in great shape so WTF???
Just be aware out there fellas!! :blink:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wear hearing protection when working around loud noises.
I wear a mask when work creates alot of dust or airborn particals like insulation, paints or other sprayed finishes. Mold is also a possibility in this line of work. Care should also be taken when welding and using products that produce toxic fumes.

Oh btw...when it's loud and dusty ..I wear both.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

touche. I don't except for certain woods. Red cedar is a killer for me. mdf of course also.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't wear one except for tear out (demo work) and sanding drywall. I should though, I often wonder what my lungs look like after smoking cigars for 10 years (quit a couple of years ago) and doing this work for so long. But then again ignorance is bliss. :001_unsure:


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got a nice mask that I use most of the time I'm making dust at the saws and when ever I am doing demo work. I got tired of weird colored snot at the end of the day. :blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dust, what dust? That is my usual responce to that question. But when I am spraying lacquers or sanding them I will wear a respirator. Most woods don't bother me and the dust collection and air filtration takes care of a great deal of it. But when I am using Spanish Cedar I will wear a mask if not a respirator. It is more likely that I will wear one in the winter months then the summer months because of the heat.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I preferr my 3M respirator for doing demo, insulation work, grinding concrete, and other tasks. 

My to-be brother in law has been in and out of the hospital for the last 2 months with pneumonia and is still not healthy. In a past life he was a carpenter for 20 years now turned Tech Guy.

We need to take precautions when we do things at work. Without our good health it's hard to make money.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

So I want to know. How many of you use the paper mask? Also, how many use a respirator? Finally, if you are wearing a respirator, have you been fit tested?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use both paper and a respirator. I use the respirator (3M 7500 Series Ultimate Reusable Half Mask Respirator) with a AG/OV cartridge. I spray acid catalyzed lacquers and varnishes. I would always use a OV cartridge and I would complain that I could smell the fumes. They always said bad fit, spent cartridge etc. So I finally switched over to the AG/OV cartridge and haven't smelled a thing since. I use a paper mask for white wood sanding, 3M N95 8210 is what I think I use. Don't have it in front of me.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

If I'm kicking up a lot of pollen or sawdust I'll tie a bandana around my nose and mouth.


----------

